# (REQ) Sense 3.5/6/4.0 Launcher and Lockscreen.



## NomyNomyNomy

Hey, I'm currently trying to Mod a Port of the Sense 4.0 Rom turned AOSP. I'm wanting to test out for personal use if by using the Port as a base. I can bake in the Sense 4.0 Parts. Making a Sense 4.0 Rom for the DS. Any Info, APKs, or Roms that would have compatable parts would be nice. Please PM if you have links, if not just post here. Thanks.









Sent from my HTC myTouch_4G_Slide using Tapatalk


----------



## Slaya

NomyNomyNomy said:


> Hey, I'm currently trying to Mod a Port of the Sense 4.0 Rom turned AOSP. I'm wanting to test out for personal use if by using the Port as a base. I can bake in the Sense 4.0 Parts. Making a Sense 4.0 Rom for the DS. Any Info, APKs, or Roms that would have compatable parts would be nice. Please PM if you have links, if not just post here. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my HTC myTouch_4G_Slide using Tapatalk


Any progress so far??

Sent from my RubiX Sensation Infused using Tapatalk


----------



## NomyNomyNomy

I guess the Sensation Fourms on Rootz aren't so nice Xo But I need to wait for the proper M10 Tools to resize and edit the apks's.

Sent from my HTC myTouch_4G_Slide using Tapatalk


----------

